# Governor linkage



## cecil14

Hey guys,

I had to tear into the motor on my 2008ish Storm 2410 and now putting it back together I can't seem to get the governor linkage right. From all the exploded diagrams I can see I've got everything hooked up right, but so far as I can tell the governor is actually closing the throttle as the engine revs up. 

If anyone has any thoughts that'd be great. Some pics of the correct setup (or an actual tech manual) would be much appreciated as well.

Thanks everyone!


Anthony


----------



## Shryp

Check youtube for Honda or clone carb videos. They should be about the same.


----------



## JS2048

That looks correct. I've worked on quite a few of those and that is the correct orientation of the linkage.


----------



## cecil14

Everything I found agreed as well, but I could never get it to run right. I have since switched to the Predator 6.5hp from Harbor Freight and won't be looking back. It's an infinitely nicer engine than the original...AND it runs correctly.


aa


----------



## Blaine B.

Were you having surging issues?

I just started up my Father's 2410 yesterday. Ran some seafoam mixed with some fuel. It is practically new, used for only a couple of hours, and then it sat for awhile before my Dad bought it from a friend of mine.

It surges when the choke is fully open, but if I adjust the choke somewhere between closed and open, the engine will smooth out and run beautifully. But it surges terribly when the choke is fully open.

The carb may need cleaning. I know it had some gas in it when he bought it, after it sat for awhile.....but it started up on the first or second pull when we went to go look at it before picking it up (with the old gas that was still in it!)


----------



## Motor City

Blaine B. said:


> Were you having surging issues?
> 
> I just started up my Father's 2410 yesterday. Ran some seafoam mixed with some fuel. It is practically new, used for only a couple of hours, and then it sat for awhile before my Dad bought it from a friend of mine.
> 
> It surges when the choke is fully open, but if I adjust the choke somewhere between closed and open, the engine will smooth out and run beautifully. But it surges terribly when the choke is fully open.
> 
> The carb may need cleaning. I know it had some gas in it when he bought it, after it sat for awhile.....but it started up on the first or second pull when we went to go look at it before picking it up (with the old gas that was still in it!)


You carb needs to be cleaned. It plugged up and casing the motor to run lean. And choking it, like your doing confirms this. You can try just taking the float bowl off and screw out the jet and clean that. And also spray some carb cleaner up the tube, with the jet out.


----------



## Blaine B.

I will try this next.

I watched a video on YouTube with another surging 2410. Their fix was to use a carb jet cleaning "drill bit" for the idle jet.

I think another one of the posters used one of the wires from a wire brush to clean the jet out as well. I have done that before with a small pin for a Craftsman mower a few weeks ago.


----------



## Motor City

Blaine B. said:


> I will try this next.
> 
> I watched a video on YouTube with another surging 2410. Their fix was to use a carb jet cleaning "drill bit" for the idle jet.
> 
> I think another one of the posters used one of the wires from a wire brush to clean the jet out as well. I have done that before with a small pin for a Craftsman mower a few weeks ago.


Get a set of welding tip cleaners. They have some sidges in the wire that clean good and will open up the jet a little. Those carbs a jetted real lean and opening up the jet makes them run way better.


----------



## Blaine B.

Good idea.


----------



## Blaine B.

I know I have a couple of these somewhere.....I just have to find them.


----------



## Motor City

Blaine B. said:


> I know I have a couple of these somewhere.....I just have to find them.


Thats them! Don't be afraid to file the jet hole a little larger with them.


----------



## Blaine B.

They are......somewhere. I shall find them.

So are we talking the main jet in the carburetor bowl, or what? Where is the idle jet compared to the other jet?

I don't want to remove any welsh plugs.


----------



## db9938

Another idea on carb cleaning, ultra-sonic jewelry cleaner. 

I ordered one through walmart, cost around $30. And it cleans better than any solvent based stuff I used to use. 

I usually tear the carb down, to allow all the nooks and crannies to be reached. Fill it with tap water, add a drop or two of dawn. And cycle it a couple half-dozen dozen times, change out the water until it's perfectly clear, eventually doing a few rinse cycles, then use compressed air to dry it. 

Not to say that opening up the jets won't help, I am sure that it will, it's just nice to work on something clean once in a while.


----------



## Blaine B.

I have one that was given to me. I was going to use it to clean gun components, but it is too small. For carb parts - it would work great! Another good idea.


----------



## Motor City

Harbor Freight has one that will fit carbs (2.5 Litre). I have an industrial type with a heater, that I use. And I use Simple Green as the cleaning solvent.


----------



## db9938

Here's the one I ordered:

Sonic Wave Ultrasonic Jewelry & Eyeglass Cleaner - CD-2800: Walmart Vision Centers : Walmart.com

It is on the smaller side, and I do have disassemble the carb to make it fit, but thats the only way to really clean all of the passages.

I would love to have something like Motor city has, but I am not sure I could justify that sort of price with the frequency that I do this and the size of the pieces. And so far, it's worked out fairly well, but I am sure there will come a time that it will fall short. Until then, it beats buying cans of carb cleaner, just to watch it evaporate away.

And, mine heats up too, I am not sure that it's supposed to, or I'm just over working it, but hey it works.


----------



## Motor City

Mine was around $200, on Ebay. The water will heat up from the sonic action.


----------



## db9938

I guess mine does something similar, but I can not confirm it is that, or the mechanism that creates the waves getting warm.


----------



## dbert

db9938 said:


> Here's the one I ordered:


Appears to be the same one at Harbor Freight
Ultrasonic Cleaner - Save on Ultrasonic Cleaners at HFT

How long does one cycle last? Too bad you cant just set it for....how long does it take?


----------



## db9938

Oh around 6-7 beers... or so. But there is no odor, so I could do it in close proximity of the wife with zero complaints.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Aside from being good mouse catchers around the shop, a cat whisker works for cleaning out a plugged jet.


----------



## Blaine B.

Hopefully it is still attached to the cat.


----------



## db9938

dbert said:


> Appears to be the same one at Harbor Freight
> Ultrasonic Cleaner - Save on Ultrasonic Cleaners at HFT
> 
> How long does one cycle last? Too bad you cant just set it for....how long does it take?


Correction:

the cycle lasts for 3 minutes, the other post is how long it takes to clean the carb.

Sorry, I read it too fast.


----------



## Shryp

I just watched the video below and noticed a couple of the comments:



> A trick the local shop told me about the gummed up carbs like the one in the end of the video was they boil them in water with lots of dawn dish soap. I've managed to get pretty much all of the gummed up carbs like that clean by hand with carb cleaner but with lots of work. I'm going to try the boil trick next time.





> another trick i use is to duct tape an old hair clipper i have to the side of a coffee can and let it run for an hour with soap and water in the can,, instant ultrasonic cleaner!


----------



## Blaine B.

I took the carburetor off today and cleaned all of the tiny holes on the main jet.

It now idles smoothly when the choke is 100% open.

Are there any other areas I could have cleaned? I didn't want to remove any welsh plugs....I didn't see anything else on this carburetor that could be easily removed and cleaned.

Talk about a pain in the arse, all of the stuff that has to be removed to access the carburetor on the 2410....and then that huge piece of plastic that holds all of the engine controls has to go on at the same time as the carburetor. Not the most user friendly design in the world.


----------



## Motor City

Blaine B. said:


> Talk about a pain in the arse, all of the stuff that has to be removed to access the carburetor on the 2410....and then that huge piece of plastic that holds all of the engine controls has to go on at the same time as the carburetor. Not the most user friendly design in the world.


They are a pain. I usually just take the bowl off and remove the main jet and clean that and spray carb cleaner up thru the area where the jet is, first. If that doesn't fix it, then I pull the carb, since their such a pain to get off.


----------



## Blaine B.

True. I did pull the bowl off but couldn't see in there real well to be able to pull the jet out. Also the bowl gasket was a pain to line up with it constantly wanting to drop down.

But if you do it once, next time will be easier.


----------

